# Ladies feedback appreciated...



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Hello everyone. My girlfriend is very interested in starting out in this sport after watching all the people shoot at Vegas. I wanted some feedback on how you all started i.e. what style. I have been shooting 18 years myself...started out barebow, then went to FSL, then to FS. How did most of you start out? Would it be easier to start her with barebow? I was thinking this would be less bells and whistles and might get her more used to shooting a bow. Or, would it be less frustrating starting her out with a sight so her scores improve quickly? Oh, I would also like to know how many pounds you all started with....I'm curious if there is a common poundage.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

The first time I started (LOL) I was shooting a 15 lb recurve at age 5. At about 11 I got a 25lb recurve. Both had sights.

The second time, I was 23 and started out with a 30 lb recurve w/ sights. 1995 I got my first compound, 50 lb max but it was turned down to about 36 lbs.

If your girlfriend has NEVER shot a bow, go somewher and play around with a recurve, light weight, close target, and just get her used to what a bow feels like, what it can do to your arm if you don't hold it right, what an anchor point is . that kind of thing.

If she has shot a bow before and wants to shoot compound, start with a sight and fingers for the first few lessons, again just to get down the basics of how that particular bow works. The next lessons, add a peep, then a stabilizer, and always look for her draw length to be changing as she gets more comfortable. Lastly, decide on if she wants to shoot release. This whole thing might take a few weeks, might take a few months depending. 

This is our process at our shop.


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks for the info. So far the plan is to get her shooting one of the Pro Genesis bows. Kinda a hybrid recurve/compound. It will give me a good place to easily adjust draw length as she gets more comfortable. I was thinking barebow to start with, but the more I think about it, I will probably just put a sight on and have her shoot fingers. As time goes by I can add the peep, and any other thing she may want to try. The biggest thing I want her to be comfortable with is the draw weight. There are WAY too many people around this area that pull too much poundage. I think/hope 15 lbs. without any letoff is a good starting point for her. She has never shot before. I plan on having her start at 10 yards and stay there for a while. No need getting someone frustrated that is a newbie to the sport. Thanks for the info Valkyrie....your post was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## sabrina00001 (Feb 26, 2003)

I also started out on a featureless recurve when I was about 6 or 7. It had absolutely nothing, not even an arrow rest or a sight. It was one of those fiberglass recurve bows that you can buy in a sporting goods store for about $50 (for the kit). I think the poundage was no more than 15# In my High School years I graduated to sporting goods store recurves with a nocking point and an arrow rest, with a draw weight of about 20# Keep in mind that there was a few year's hiatus between the two bows.

Right now, as a re-newbie, returning from a 10 year absence, I have graduated to a proper recurve bow at 25#, equipped only with an arrow rest, nocking point and pin sight. I am actually still not very comfortable with the sight. I still prefer to aim without it, but that's probably only because this is the first time I have actually had a sight to use. Other club members have offered to let me try their bows that are equipped with various bells and whistles, but I guess I am just not ready for those add-ons yet because I can seldom hit the target when I have to hold a bow weighing nearly 15 pounds because of all the stabilizers and other add-ons. 
The one thing I like about having a nearly featureless bow is that I really have to pay strict attention to my form, my anchor point and my release posture. And of course form is a very important part of introducing anyone to archery, regardless of what kind of bow they are shooting.

Sabrina


----------



## Tammy Bickel (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi X-ring,

I'm glad to hear your so willing to support her in her desires to learn the sport. I always wished there could be more females to shoot with.

My dad had me shoot my first gun at the age of 5. He always took me hunting with him so when I started shooting a bow I was already used to using a sight. I could barely pull 25plbs. Don't worry about how much she can pull. As she gets used to the way it feels and discovers her own steps she will begin to pull more. My bigest suggestion is to start her out with what she wants to shoot. Don't worry about the score, encourage having fun. If she misses (and she probably will alot at first) just laugh and make her relise that it realy doesn't matter if she hits, just as long as she's having fun. Teach her all the good habits in form now so she doesn't have to try to fight unlearning them later. If she's game, teach her bt now. I know this sounds easier said than done, but she will thank you for it later. 

When you take her to the bigger shoots let her know that not all men are as willing to accept females in the sport as you are. I've had some awfully mean things said to me from men at some state shoots and tripple crowns. They let me know that they believed I should be home taking care of the kids because I was a woman and it was all my fault because they had a bad day. I've been driven to tears by men, but my hubby encourages me to make them drive me into out shooting these guys the next time I see them. Majority of the men love to see a woman shoot, but there's always those few bad apples.

Enjoy your times together,

Tammy


----------



## jabear (Oct 26, 2002)

*starting..*

How I got started was,, a friend invited my husband to shoot a 3D/2D with him. Then he was hooked. I went with him to a shoot to walk around and the guys handed me a Recurve... told me if I could hit the deer (@40yrds didn't know that was far for Recurve) I could have everything. Bow, arrows, arm guard. I hit it after about a 50 arrows.LOL. Felt like 50. He gave it all to me. I went to a shoot with the husband and scored 3pts. Hit one animal in body. Once I realized I got my @ss kicked, I got a Bear bow around 35lbs shooting fingers. Got ripped off on sale but didn't know it then. Shot better with compound but still realized I had to get practice in. Within 1 year I was up to draw weight of 60lbs and won my first Big shoot (ASA) and was 5th at the Ibo outdoor worlds. When I put my mind too it and found out where I wanted to be, I worked hard and did it. Switched to release classes because they stopped the womens fingers. I made it too Semi-pro and got real sick but already shot a shoot in that class and couldn't drop back. Lost strength, my vision got blurry and had trouble breathing. I worked myself back up to my max womens draw weight (IBO) and now I am working on getting my mind back in working order. I am happy to be shooting..... getting outdoors was my main goal again. I LOVE THIS STUFF!!!! "STRESS" got to love it...


----------



## SuperX (May 21, 2002)

X-ring, There has been a lot of great advice already.

I would add that you should make sure you support her decisions about what she wants to do with regard to her equipment. I think half the fun of archery for me is trying new things.


----------



## Anne (Jan 1, 2003)

*Starting out ...*

X-ring,

I started shooting recurve without a sight about 2 1/2 years ago. Let me tell you ... that didn't last too long!  I added a sight and kept the recurve but didn't shoot as well as I thought I could. It was hard for me to draw back properly. Made the jump over to compound in January and really really like it. I'd recommend that your girlfriend try a small, low draw weight compound with a peep and a sight because it just makes everything so easy to duplicate. Plus, it is easier to get a good form. If her goal is to shoot well and have fun, this might be a good option to explore.

Hope you have fun shooting together!  
Anne


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

Too cool Xring, glad your gf wants to shoot, my decided she wanted to try it when I convinced her that you dont have to hit your arm with the string when you shoot (bad high school PE class memories).
First got her a Genesis, then found out she was left eye dominant, so then bought a left handed genesis, had to turn it down to about 12 pounds so she could shoot it, that was about four weeks ago. She will only shoot on the weekends when I am around, don't know why? (unless she really is shooting al day when I am at work and not saying anything). But she can now shoot the genesis at max poundage, (20 I think) but can still not pull back the Champion Eclipse I got her. 
Here is her target from the two weeks ago session at 10 yards on a 40cm target.


----------



## BUCKSTER (Jan 20, 2003)

Let her pick the bow! Be there only to help her decide what she needs. Don't try to choose a bow for her.She needs to feel the bow in her hands, weight wise ect.
Also ask what she might like to shoot longbow/recurve or compound. If she's intrested she'll have a definate opionon.

Good luck to her!

We need more women, children and men in archery!!!!
Keep us updated

One other piece of advice don't get mad if she shoots better than you.LOL


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Update*

Well, for all of you interested...the choices are narrowed down to a Genesis Pro, PSE Nova, or a Hoyt of some kind. I had her pulling a regular Genesis and she was doing great. She is also considering a compound because of the let off. She really likes the looks of some of the martin bows, but wants the adjustability of the hoyts and PSE's. That way we can play with draw length easier if she shoots, fingers or release. We will see, but we are getting closer. 

XXX,

Tell your gf nice group!


----------



## imdapatriot (Apr 28, 2003)

*Easy Draw adjustment*

I'm new to ArcheryTalk, but upon reading these entries thought that you might want to consider looking at the BowTech line also.
I love mine. It shoots great and it's so easy to adjust the draw length on it. I've shot a variety of bows over the years, but this year I've been shooting better than ever with this BowTech Patriot.


----------



## Climbergirl15 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have to disagree, about Bowtech. You should go with a simple bow. Although that isn't always necessary. I started with an Outlaw at 10, and by 12 I was shooting a Mathews, with a movebable sight. My Dad and I just started my mother out with my old MQ1 with a fixed pin, Spot-Hogg. A Scott Mongoose release, I don't remember the rest, but the arrows were 3555 Gold Tips. She recently graduated to CXL 150s. As long as she is willing to take the time to learn she can do anything. Just don't give her a back tension release.


----------



## imdapatriot (Apr 28, 2003)

*Simple bow?*

Hey Climbergirl . . .

What makes Bowtech any more complicated to shoot than any other compound, including your mom's Mathews? I'm a bit confused by your comment. 

I've seen quite a few girls starting out the past couple of years with the Bowtech Extreme SD or most recently the Lady Hawk and doing just fine with them. As a matter of fact, I've been shooting Onieda's (with fingers) the past six years and just started shooting my Bowtech Patriot this year with a back tension release and I'm doing right well with it.

Since you've been shooting since childhood, I'm sure you know a lot more about archery than I do, so please enlighten me, I'm always willing to learn something new.


----------



## Jenn (May 27, 2003)

X-Ring

I started shooting seriously just under 2years ago. I had tried recurves years ago as a child and had no luck with them and certainly did not enjoy them.

Then I went to an expo with my husband, and decided to have a go with a compound. I was hooked. My first bow was a PSE Nova, which is great if you are just starting and it is nice and forgiving.... which I loved!!! The nova's also available in light poundage (I only pulled 25lbs to begin with...)

Anyhow now I have a Hoyt MT Sport, which I love just as much.

I wish you the best of luck finding her a bow that suits her and a bow that she likes.


----------



## San (May 27, 2003)

*Ladies feedback appreciated*

I'm new to archery, started in Feb. with a standard 20# recurve at 15yds. learning Instinct shooting. Just upgraded to a 25# PSE Optima and have started shooting 20 yds. I love this sport, plan to stay with.


----------



## darton (May 3, 2003)

Hi 

I have been shooting Austrailian Bow Hunter style archery for three years, having never shot a bow prior to this. My first bow was a sweet shooting Alpine Silverado Lite compound, it's deflex riser, weight of 3.2Ibs made it very manageable, forgiving and helped me shoot high scores very ealry on. I used pins and a basic wrist strap caliper release aid. 

I have tried a PSE melenium which has a comfoftable hand grip and would be good for finger shooting, but it felt too smooth and spongy ie no definate back wall on the round cams. I have also shot the Hoyt Saphire I loved everything about the bow except th ehand grip (too prone to hand tourque and constantly hitting the knuckle of my bow hand thumb) and it was a little heavy at 4.5#s.

I now shoot a Darton Maverick which I find superior to all of the above, it is light @ 3.6# very steady, fast (270 fps @46# & 27" draw) and has just helped me win two National titles (3D & ABA).

My suggestions would be for a first bow would be for a comfortable hand grip (I found the Martin to be a close second for discomfort after the Hoyt), Light bow, forgiving (deflex riser), 80 % let off. You might also consider going for a similar set up to what you shoot. This way you can enjoy shooting and working out form and tunning together.

I'm sure you would agree that all the many aspects to form and preferences in gear evolve as the beginner is exposed to and learns more about the sport and the many ways of shooting a bow.

All the best


----------



## McKee11 (May 28, 2003)

Hi. I started with a PSE Nova with wheels and used a Scott Little Goose release. I am not too big and only have a 22 inch draw, which made that a great bow to start out with. After a few years, I got a Hoyt Sapphire. Shooting the Nova helped me a lot with the Sapphire and I think it is a very good bow to start out with. It is not hard to pull back at all.


----------



## His-n-HersHoyts (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi,
I shot some in high school gym class and really enjoyed it. I'd always wanted to shoot more but wasn't around anyone else interested in the sport. About 2 years ago after my better half and I got together he brought home a brand new Browning Micro Midas II which was a great starter bow. I used it for nearly a year while I learned about form and how to use it properly. It has low draw weight and alot of draw length adjustment. Almost a year ago we found a MT Sport for me. My groups improved immediately with the bow and I've really come to enjoy shooting even more. I'm now deciding on a new Hoyt. I just haven't been able to make up my mind yet. 
I will say this though. I was thrilled with the browning he brought home. I didn't know a browning, hoyt, pse from a hole in the ground then. There is no way I could have chosen what I wanted. I do make decisions about what I want now though. I started out with sights, stabilizer, rest and release. Also if she is interested in a release. I just love my Scotts Little Goose. However I did change the wrist strap from velcro to buckle. I've got very small wrists and the buckle fits snug so I can make sure it's always in the same spot so my anchor point never changes. 

We just started going to 3-D's and such as a family. There are 5 of us. All 3 of the kids (11, 10, 6) shoot and very much enjoy it. It's GREAT family fun. Archery teaches self discipline too. I've really enjoyed spending the quality time with Anthony as we've both grown in this sport. 

Cheryl


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

I started shooting this past Christmas whenever I got a bow. My bow was not brand new but was a pretty nice bow. I say pretty nice because everything was good except the grip. I shot a Merlin Max2000 for a while and did a great job with it, but now I have Hoyt Sapphire. I am going to purchase a brand new Hoyt Ultratech with the 3000 series limbs on it soon as I can get the extra $$$. I would suggest having her look at a Hoyt Sierra Tech. That is a bow that a lot of ladies use and it is adjustable. I am not dissing PSE but that is not a good starting place in my opinion (at least not a Nova) I would recommend a good quality bow. The most important thing is to get a bow that FITS. I went to Ginger Hopwood for training and that is one of the most important things I learned. I also learned how to shoot my Litle Goose with back tension instead of smashing it. Good luck on whatever route you choose and let us know.


----------



## BOWdacious (Jun 13, 2002)

If she wants a compound let her shoot the Bowtech LadyHawk or a Mathews Ultra2.I love my Ultra2 but both bows are similar.They are not heavy(hard to hold up for long periods) and are very forgiving.The Ultra2 is also very fast ,even at lower poundage.I have never shot the others,so I can't really tell you about them.The key is letting her shoot and decide for herself.Even if it is a brand you don't particularly care for.


----------



## imdapatriot (Apr 28, 2003)

*Beginning Archer*

I personally started out as a finger-shooter and competed that way for 7 years before I even started toying with a release. I have always shot pins and have never tried to shoot barebow even though string walking intrigues me. I'm not sure I'd start here out barebow. She might get discouraged. I'm sure the majority of shooters she saw at vegas were shooting with a sight of some sort. I do believe in starting out newbies with fingers.
I personally started out shooting 40lbs. I currently am shooting 60lbs, which I don't think is the norm for women, so I don't think I'd be a good judge of what poundage she should start with. I think that's probably something that you would have to do with her as an individual because we all are made differently. If I had to guess I'd say start her at about 35lbs. Keep in mind, the light the bow, the more likely she is the have finger drag and pluck the string, so be patient. Hope I was able to be of some assistance.
Good luck.
Chris


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

X-Ring

Super X is right, there is a lot of good advice here already

I have found that women don't seem to make the progression through the different shooting styles like you did. For the women that are introduced to archery by their husbands or boyfriends they tend to shoot the same style their partner does, either from familiarity or by force.

I suggest that you let her pick what she wants and go from there. I have been shooting since I was a little girl, but was hugely influenced by my dad and his equipment. I shoot Freestyle Unlimited and have been since I was 16 when my dad gave me my mum's bow, and said "since she's not using it, why don't you", and I haven't looked back. I love the sport and if you nurture your girlfriend's interest and don't push her too hard she'll be a lifer like the rest of us.

I'm glad she's interested, we need more women.

Good Luck


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*Going against everyones advice*



canam said:


> *......I would suggest having her look at a Hoyt Sierra Tech. That is a bow that a lot of ladies use and it is adjustable. I am not dissing PSE but that is not a good starting place in my opinion (at least not a Nova) I would recommend a good quality bow. The most important thing is to get a bow that FITS..... Good luck on whatever route you choose and let us know. *


Canam,

That's for the reply, but we have decided to go against your advice.  Let me justify the reasoning for this. I agree Hoyt has a great bow, but she doesn't like the looks of the split limb Hoyts. So, hey if she doesn't like the way it looks, she isn't going to be that stoked to shoot it. I am the same way  you have to look "cool" out there LOL. As far as the Nova, I believe it is a great quality bow for the price. Alot of people dis-credit this bow becasue of the low price. I am not concerned with the quality one bit. They are using the exact same limbs and eccentrics on the Nova as they do on the top of the line model...that is a fact. It used to be different when they were using Dave Barnsdale's limbs for some bows, but not anymore. Plus another major factor with the Nova is draw weight and adjustability of the eccentrics. There are not many bows out there that have a 20-30lb. range aroud the 25" draw. She would love to have a Martin, but until she settles on a shooting style and we figure out exactly what draw length she will shoot, I see no reason to jhave to switch a bunch of different fury cams.  I am odering the bow this next week for her a blue PSE Nova 23-25" 20-30lb. I will post a picture of her with her new bow when it comes in. Her goal is to shoot Vegas this year.  

Thank you everyone for your advice, help, and comments.


----------



## Twisted Limb (Feb 21, 2003)

I think you've made an excellent decision.
Plenty of women I know shoot Nova's and are definitely not held back by them - and I believe you could reach extremely high levels of competition with them. Have shot a number of Hoyt and PSE bows that were at the 'budget' end, and if you pick the right one (such as the Nova), you'll never 'out-shoot' it (perhaps Mary Zorn might push its capabilities). She might find that she max's the poundage out pretty quickly though. Again though, good choice as you can generally find a buyer very quickly for a second-hand Nova, they're good bows. (Although a lot of top of the range PSE's no longer use the Magnaglass limbs, these limbs have never been a problem on lower-poundage bows such as the Nova) 
Wish her luck!


----------



## Git-R-Done (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi,

I am new to the board, archery and hunting so I can't offer a great wealth of information.

My husband and I went to several pro shops and I tried out several bows the people had recommended but some just were not comfortable for me. I have a 26 draw length and I pull 35 lbs. The bow I purchased was a PSE Beast PS 65. I really like the feel of it and the best part is, is that it is a bow that will grow with me as I grow in strength and experience. 

I hope she enjoys it when she gets her bow!!

Kris


----------

